# man without index finger



## grump (Aug 6, 2018)

I am tying to get to shoot with some accuracy but I'm having trouble finding the way to hold the slingshot without it twisting. Can anyone advise me what shape of slingshot might be easier to hold without an index finger. I hope this doesn't come across as a stupid question. Thanks grump


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A hammer grip style, is one that comes to mind


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Not a dumb question at all. I think a custom hammer grip made to fit your hand would work.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A well fitting lanyard and a low fork design will serve you well . It will allow for a minimal grip due to the counter force hold at the butt section of the slingshot and minimal torque from the forks .


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

I second what Treefork said.

Also look at the shooting/building vids by Randy Knapp (CanOpener) for ideas: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPM2-F1VXmtYvHBh-5jOQaw/videos

And check out his templates here on the forum. I love the Thumper!

https://www.slingshotcommunity.com/attachments/upload_2016-2-19_20-15-58-png.20097/









And the Picklebone!

https://www.slingshotcommunity.com/attachments/upload_2016-1-24_7-9-20-png.19086/









Last, but not least, you might consider a wrist-braced design. Bulky and inelegant, but stable as a rock!

And our Slingshot Modifications subforum has many examples as well.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I 2nd that 2nd as I am currently preparing to make some Pickle Bones by CanOpener for a similar reason... weak and crooked index finger that is not so flexible.

And maybe add a slight palmswell to easy the work load of the pinky, ring, and middle fingers so you can shoot light bands longer or heavy bands for thumpin' things with some mass.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

What Tag said. I'd expand upon it though by saying the reason a hammer grip will work. All slingshots experience undesirable rotational forces (torque), left-right as well as the rearward from the bands. Normally slingshots are made quite wide to use your thumb and index finger to resist this torque. The reason is that the longer the effective lever arm, that is to say the further you get from the rotational center, the less force required to resist this torque. Same principle as why a longer lever can allow you to lift a heavier weight. I can imagine how being short an index finger would be a bit of a pickle for using this type of grip. A good hammergrip slingshot will help you out in two ways. First it allows you to bring all your fingers to bear effectively to resist that torque by keeping them around the axis of rotation. Second, they tend to use deeper rather than wider grips to effectively increase your lever arm and make them controllable. Designs such as the VHammer or MoorHammer demonstrate this nicely.

I'm big on the "why" in life. I'm sure it made me a very irritating child, but the adults deserved it for having lame or wrong answers!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

welcome


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Grump! Welcome! What kind of slingshot are you currently using?

To echo some of the advice already given, finding a sling with a decent palm swell might add to the grip security. A pinky hole and/or a lanyard will also be of benefit for safety.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

[quote name="grump" post="1241072" timestamp="1533588614"]

I am tying to get to shoot with some accuracy but I'm having trouble finding the way to hold the slingshot without it twisting. Can anyone advise me what shape of slingshot might be easier to hold without an index finger. I hope this doesn't come across as a stupid question. Thanks grump[/quote

Hey if you want I can send you a lanyard (I make them) for your slingshot to see if that helps. If you're interested just pm me.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I dunno if this is a good idea, but have you tried holding the sling with the other hand? I’m cross dominant, so I always had aiming problems. Last year I switched hands. It took a while before it felt natural, but I got there in the end. Just a thought


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

grump said:


> I am tying to get to shoot with some accuracy but I'm having trouble finding the way to hold the slingshot without it twisting. Can anyone advise me what shape of slingshot might be easier to hold without an index finger. I hope this doesn't come across as a stupid question. Thanks grump


How did things work out for you ?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Grump, you also might try a Wrist-Braced design. Tru-mark and Saunders make a nice selection. The brace takes pretty much all the stress out of the draw back. You hold the handle as if it were a hammer. Give it a try Bud!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

What Flatband said is good.

What Treefork said is very good if you want a smaller pocketable slingshot.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

STO said:


> What Tag said. I'd expand upon it though by saying the reason a hammer grip will work. All slingshots experience undesirable rotational forces (torque), left-right as well as the rearward from the bands. Normally slingshots are made quite wide to use your thumb and index finger to resist this torque. The reason is that the longer the effective lever arm, that is to say the further you get from the rotational center, the less force required to resist this torque. Same principle as why a longer lever can allow you to lift a heavier weight. I can imagine how being short an index finger would be a bit of a pickle for using this type of grip. A good hammergrip slingshot will help you out in two ways. First it allows you to bring all your fingers to bear effectively to resist that torque by keeping them around the axis of rotation. Second, they tend to use deeper rather than wider grips to effectively increase your lever arm and make them controllable. Designs such as the VHammer or MoorHammer demonstrate this nicely.
> 
> I'm big on the "why" in life. I'm sure it made me a very irritating child, but the adults deserved it for having lame or wrong answers!


STO, I am the complete opposite in regards to the "Why", but I do admire men and women who follow the "why". I have come to understand we meet at the "how" and we all have a good laugh.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I guess I should have mentioned that CanOpener is missing most of the index finger on his left (holding) hand.



KawKan said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I second what Treefork said.
> 
> ...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

grump said:


> I am tying to get to shoot with some accuracy but I'm having trouble finding the way to hold the slingshot without it twisting. Can anyone advise me what shape of slingshot might be easier to hold without an index finger. I hope this doesn't come across as a stupid question. Thanks grump


Strongly suggest you look up Zachary Fowler on YouTube.

He trained himself to shoot without using his index finger, because he needs to reload rapidly in his quest to beat the Guiness record.

"Fowler's Makery and Mischief" is his YT channel. He was a winner on "LOST" - having survived 87 days, mostly by eating fish head soup. Yuck.

THWACK!

OH NO!!!! That's his POUCH hand!!!! Sorry - but watch him anyway - he's quite a character.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

STO said:


> What Tag said. I'd expand upon it though by saying the reason a hammer grip will work. All slingshots experience undesirable rotational forces (torque), left-right as well as the rearward from the bands. Normally slingshots are made quite wide to use your thumb and index finger to resist this torque. The reason is that the longer the effective lever arm, that is to say the further you get from the rotational center, the less force required to resist this torque. Same principle as why a longer lever can allow you to lift a heavier weight. I can imagine how being short an index finger would be a bit of a pickle for using this type of grip. A good hammergrip slingshot will help you out in two ways. First it allows you to bring all your fingers to bear effectively to resist that torque by keeping them around the axis of rotation. Second, they tend to use deeper rather than wider grips to effectively increase your lever arm and make them controllable. Designs such as the VHammer or MoorHammer demonstrate this nicely.
> 
> I'm big on the "why" in life. I'm sure it made me a very irritating child, but the adults deserved it for having lame or wrong answers!


Love your answer!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

treeman said:


> I dunno if this is a good idea, but have you tried holding the sling with the other hand? I'm cross dominant, so I always had aiming problems. Last year I switched hands. It took a while before it felt natural, but I got there in the end. Just a thought


As a cross dominant, are you sometimes refused admission at certain bars?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MakoPat said:


> STO said:
> 
> 
> > What Tag said. I'd expand upon it though by saying the reason a hammer grip will work. All slingshots experience undesirable rotational forces (torque), left-right as well as the rearward from the bands. Normally slingshots are made quite wide to use your thumb and index finger to resist this torque. The reason is that the longer the effective lever arm, that is to say the further you get from the rotational center, the less force required to resist this torque. Same principle as why a longer lever can allow you to lift a heavier weight. I can imagine how being short an index finger would be a bit of a pickle for using this type of grip. A good hammergrip slingshot will help you out in two ways. First it allows you to bring all your fingers to bear effectively to resist that torque by keeping them around the axis of rotation. Second, they tend to use deeper rather than wider grips to effectively increase your lever arm and make them controllable. Designs such as the VHammer or MoorHammer demonstrate this nicely.
> ...


I used to be pretty good at reciting most of the alphabet, but I never knew Y.


----------



## grump (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks for all the info and help. I have decided to try and see how a Moorhammer will work for me. If you all don't mind I will let you know how it worked for me.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Hey @Grump!

We'd love to hear how the Moorhammer works for you.

Hope it works out great.

If not, members are standing by to provide a new and more exciting round of free advice - at a bargain price!



grump said:


> Thanks for all the info and help. I have decided to try and see how a Moorhammer will work for me. If you all don't mind I will let you know how it worked for me.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Only in certain circles.


----------

